# First time boat buyer



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi all, 
First time posting 
This spring, I plan on purchasing my first boat. I'm partial to the Pontoons, just because of the versatility of the boat. We can fish off it, and have more room for the kids and the dogs when just out swimming. I won't be purchasing anything new, as much as I wish a brand new boat was in my budget. 

Any tips on buying a used pontoon? What to look for? Avoid?

Thanks!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I haven't owned a pontoon, yet, but I imagine most of what you would look for would be the same as any other boat. Look at every nook and cranny, take it out for a run. Don't be in a hurry, walk away if it isn't exactly what you want.
Boat shows are coming up, always good deals to be had there.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Never owned one but to me if you don't have a nice place to dock it that could be a lot of boat to trailer . not trying to talk you out of it but I have been on a couple 20 to 23 foot pleasure and fishing boats that have really wide beams and transoms . if your still looking in april or later let me know I'm in Geneva and can let you look at our boats . if you do decide on pontoon let me know what your looking for as I am only 45 min. from Pymatuning and that is pontoon heaven !


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

most have wood floors and over time they rot,so look very close.


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks Guys!
I live about 10 mins from Berlin, so that is where we will primarily use the boat. My father in law lives 5 mins from Mosquito, so I anticipate using it there a lot as well. 

I drive a Ram 1500, so I don't anticipate having any trouble pulling anything. I'd like a 24ft ideally. Come winter I can store it indoors. 

I wanted to buy a project boat and work on it over the winter, but my wife wouldn't let me, haha. Going stir crazy this winter, and tired of being land locked while fishing. We fish a lot at the spill way just down from the Dam at Berlin, lots of Blue Gill, White Bass, and Catfish down there. It's just a bitch climbing down the hill. 

We did try some kayak fishing, but just didn't have much luck on Deer Creek or Berlin with it.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Make sure it floats.. Deck for rot, Seats and chairs in shape you want, tops or Bimini in fair shape, also motor to push it.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I’ve owned a couple smaller pontoons. Have an 18 ft now. It’s a 2003 triton Spent most it’s life outside. I rebuilt it it from the floor up last winter/spring. I also replaced front bench seats with fishing seats. Pontoons are much easier to gut out and restore than other boats with wood floors. So, if you like to work on things and have basic carpentry skills and the price was right....a complete rebuild is no too bad, but time consuming.
Mine is 8.5 feet wide, dry wt with no motor 1400 lbs. around 3000 with trailer, motor and gear. it’s not bad to tow, I use dodge nitro 260 hp 6 cylinder, pulls and stops it good. Both pontoons I’ve owned have been easy to load/unload. Have a 2stroke 25 merc, will go 14-15mph with just me and my fishing gear, 13 with me and wife. 8 or 9 mph with 1000 lbs of passengers. I like the 25 because I can troll 1 mph. If I upgraded to a 50, I still probably only get 20-21 mph.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Another thing that can happen is that sometimes pontoons will leak and get water in the pontoons. Have someone Pull it slowly with a vehicle and stop quickly while you stand by boat and listen for water slushing around. All the ones I’ve owned have had threaded plugs in the top of the pontoons. If it’s warm out and you loosen the plug, air should hiss from it. I’ve also removed the plug and Blown air in the hole by mouth and used a water hose to find a leak. you could damage the toons by using an air compressor.


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

Harry1959 said:


> Another thing that can happen is that sometimes pontoons will leak and get water in the pontoons. Have someone Pull it slowly with a vehicle and stop quickly while you stand by boat and listen for water slushing around. All the ones I’ve owned have had threaded plugs in the top of the pontoons. If it’s warm out and you loosen the plug, air should hiss from it. I’ve also removed the plug and Blown air in the hole by mouth and used a water hose to find a leak. you could damage the toons by using an air compressor.


Thanks Harry, I will definitely keep those tips on checking the pontoons. 
I'm not terribly familiar with boat motors, yet. I've just not had much experience with them. Outside of renting the small boats on Mosquito.


----------



## danb58 (Jan 17, 2018)

Outwest is right trailering a pontoon is no fun. If you get a chance check out a deck boat. It's almost like a pontoon with a hull.


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

We're going to check out a 28ft Pontoon tomorrow. If trailering proves difficult we'll just dock it in Berlin.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

check docking prices before buying.it aint cheap.


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

Daego Doug said:


> check docking prices before buying.it aint cheap.


That's true. But I have some connections 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

However my excitement is diminished with the guy selling the boat out from under me. 
So back to the drawing board on finding a boat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

theres a pontoon shop in hanoverton not far from berlin. think its right off rt9. nice guys helped me out of a jam one time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

whatever you do take it for a test run and make sure the motor is running good. the boat i have now was bought during late winter and wasn't able to take it out. started right up and sounded great sitting on the trailer. the 1st time i took it out it didn't have enough power to plane it off. once it warmed up it sounded like crap. had to buy a new motor.
sherman


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

I will check out the place in hanoverton. 

Thanks for the tips. We're not in a rush to buy, the pontoon we were supposed to check out was a hell of a deal. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rk91279 (May 7, 2011)

Not sure what you're looking for but I have a friend that has a pontoon he is planning on selling.
I don't have the complete specs but if interested can get them or get you his contact info. I think it is in the neighbor hood of 20-24ft. it has a 9.9hp on it and is setup for fishing. I also know he put a new tandem axle trailer under it a couple years ago just for the safety and ease of towing, he tows with a dodge Dakota. I have fished off of it before and can say it is a nice rig and well kept. Also has a full canvas enclosure.


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

rk91279 said:


> Not sure what you're looking for but I have a friend that has a pontoon he is planning on selling.
> I don't have the complete specs but if interested can get them or get you his contact info. I think it is in the neighbor hood of 20-24ft. it has a 9.9hp on it and is setup for fishing. I also know he put a new tandem axle trailer under it a couple years ago just for the safety and ease of towing, he tows with a dodge Dakota. I have fished off of it before and can say it is a nice rig and well kept. Also has a full canvas enclosure.


I'd definately be interested in seeing it, and his asking price. 
We'll mainly use the boat for fishing. But also just spending a day on the lake with the kids and dogs. 

We'd prefer 24ft or larger. But if the right deal comes along for a smaller. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rk91279 (May 7, 2011)

Snl8387 said:


> I'd definately be interested in seeing it, and his asking price.
> We'll mainly use the boat for fishing. But also just spending a day on the lake with the kids and dogs.
> 
> We'd prefer 24ft or larger. But if the right deal comes along for a smaller.
> ...


I have some info on the pontoon. If you want IM me your cell number and I'll get it to you. Not sure about posting it here according to OGF rules.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Seen this but almost seems to good to be true so check it out first.
https://erie.craigslist.org/boa/d/new2012-fishin-barge-dlx-boat/6477115553.html


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres another
https://youngstown.craigslist.org/boa/d/sylvan-mirage-fishing-boat/6475286245.html


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

FireMurph said:


> Heres another
> https://youngstown.craigslist.org/boa/d/sylvan-mirage-fishing-boat/6475286245.html


Thanks! I texted the first one. No reply. I imagine like you said. Too good to be true. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

They're both scams as I suspected. You text them and they reply wanting you to E-mail them. 

There is a deck boat I have been eyeing on Sandusky's craigslist, But I would need to get a trailer for it. The one it's on won't be able to go on the highway.


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

Happy to report I finally picked up a Pontoon! 24' Parti Kraft Ensign 2002.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

All these comments are great tips what too look for, but if your looking at used, I advise you take a boat owner with you to look at the trailer too. I told my friend those exact words, but he has this stubborn thing going on. He later called me for help. Seems one of the trailer wheels passed him on 70 east. The wheel bearings weren't maintained. I welded in new stub shafts for him not long afterwards.


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

hatteras1 said:


> All these comments are great tips what too look for, but if your looking at used, I advise you take a boat owner with you to look at the trailer too. I told my friend those exact words, but he has this stubborn thing going on. He later called me for help. Seems one of the trailer wheels passed him on 70 east. The wheel bearings weren't maintained. I welded in new stub shafts for him not long afterwards.


Very true! I used to sell open trailers (car haulers ect) you never know if someone kept up on lubing the axles ect.

I got really lucky on this find, 2002 boat good condition(seats are rough) on a 2005 trailer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I like your larger fishing area on the front, most are good for landing fish, but not big enough to actually fish from


----------



## Snl8387 (Jan 3, 2018)

Harry1959 said:


> I like your larger fishing area on the front, most are good for landing fish, but not big enough to actually fish from


That was a big selling point for me. I wanted to be able to comfortably fish from all corners. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

